# Ideazon Merc Drivers Needed



## Warswicked (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey folks need a little help , I did a fresh install and cant get the drivers for my Keyboard due to the website not being up , have no Idea where the disk went as well . . Im running a Zboard . . . Ideazon Merc Gaming Keyboard . . any info would be greatly appreciated or if anyone has a copy of the .exe file [email protected]


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

if you run windows update it should come up and give u the drivers in the optional hardware updates...if not try this

http://www.zboard.nl/downloads/drivers.php


----------



## HartKor (Dec 16, 2008)

hi,

i have the same problem, the website is down and i can't use Merc ideazon keyboard with vista SP1. i absolutly need last driver or fix.
Does anyone have an idea ?

thx a lot


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I have drivers lurking somewhere- if the site is still down will try and find it for you all


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Just checked, seems the site is up at the mo.. but try here for latest drivers 
http://www.steelseries.com/downloads/#keyboards


----------



## HartKor (Dec 16, 2008)

Thx you very much.

Your website is working with the last drivers and the website www.ideazon.com is working.
I tried this website all past 3 day :s

thx again Gulo Luseus :up:


----------



## Warswicked (Dec 13, 2008)

Yup site is up , thanks for the help everyone


----------

